# WHY men ever think they are smarter than women!



## linguica (Dec 14, 2012)

*Three women and three men are traveling by train to the football game.  
 
 At the station, the three men each buy a ticket and watch as the three women buy just one ticket.  
 
 'How are the three of you going to travel on only one ticket?' asks one of the men.  
 
 'Watch and learn,' answers one of the women.  
 
 They all board the train. The three men take their respective seats but all three women cram into a toilet together and close the door.  
 
 Shortly after the train has departed, the conductor comes around collecting tickets.  
 
 He  knocks on the toilet door and says, 'Ticket, please.. The door opens just a crack, and a single arm emerges with a ticket in hand. The conductor takes it and moves on.  
 
 The men see this happen and agree it was quite a clever idea; so, after the game, they decide to do the same thing on the return trip and save some money.  
 
 When they get to the station they buy a single ticket for the return trip but see, to their astonishment, that the three women don't buy any ticket at all!!  
 
 'How are you going to travel without a ticket?' says one perplexed man.  
 
 'Watch and learn,' answer the women.  
 
 When they board the train, the three men cram themselves into a toilet, and the three women cram into another toilet just down the way.  
 
 Shortly after the train is on its way, one of the women leaves her toilet and walks over to the toilet in which the men are hiding.  
 
 The woman knocks on their door and says, 'Ticket, please.'  
 
 
 I'm  still  trying to figure out WHY men ever think they are smarter than women!
 *


----------

